# Briawell waiting room



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have been trying to wait until as long as possible but I couldn't wait any longer I'm too excited!

So thought I would start my
Count down with 7 weeks to go! I have 11 does that should be bred. First I will put all my bucks I have used this season:

Serendipity Aztec warrior:
He is a blue eyes elf eared 4 yr old buck. He has won grand champion a few times now. Aztec has a really nice level topline









Pickwil Tippy:
Tippy has long pixie ears and is 1 and a half. He has really nice bone to him. He has won grandchampions multiple times now









Tiny feet king:
King is another elf buck and 4 years old. He is not as nice as Aztec but has won a few reserve champions. I am using him to add better bone to my elfs as well as different genetics









Minique Tuffy:
Tuffy is a 3 year old buck and smallest of the lot at mature height. He is nice and stocky with good bone. He has won a few champions now also.









Now the girls. I will put them in order of due date as best I can 

First is margarita. She is a lovely small doe that has lovely depth. She is an older doe for my herd. She has been put to Aztec, which wasn't really planned but I think I should get a nice little kid with tight pixie ears. She is due on 23/3









Bailey is one of my original goats and is a FF I can't wait to see what she produces. She has been shown successfully in the last part of last year winning a champion and reserve champion and a grand champion. She was put with tippy and this will be tippys first ever kid too!
She is due 28/3









Suga is a blue eyed doe that is nice but lacks a little bone. She has been put with Tuffy and this will be her second kid. Her first kid was a single for retained by her breeder
Due on 28/3









Charlotte is one of my nicest does. Lovely depth and bone. She is an older doe also. One of her sons is a champion buck and I have put her to Tuffy who is a son of her champion buck kids dad, so half sibling to her son. 
Due 29/3








Hilda is a beautiful sheltie doe. She is only a foundation but has lovely bone and length and depth. She has been put to Aztec to try and get a tight pixie eared sheltie kid
30/3









Daisy is a blue eyed doe that is one of my original bottle kids. She has been put to Aztec to try for a blue eyed kid. She is not one of my nicest does but is too special to let go. I'm hoping Aztec will correct her top line
2/4


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Melody is one of my best young does. She has won multiple awards. She has lovely bone and depth. She has been put with tippy for is second ever kid and she will be a FF. I'm hoping for a solid little kid from her
3/4








Belle is a bit like daisy. Not great but not going anywhere. She has won a few placings and a champion. She has blue eyes. She is to Aztec to hopefully get a tight pixie blue eyed kid. I'm hoping Aztec will correct Belles back legs.
4/4








Mya is one of my foundation does. She is nice but lacking bone. I have bred her to Aztec and hoping for a doe kid to move forward with the generations.
I didn't see her bred but she was with the buck to make her due any time between 26/3 - 21/4








Then is flame. She is one of my foundation elfs bred to king to bring in more genetics 
She is due 18/4








Tiffany is another elf that came with flame and is bred to Aztec for the genetics. She is the last due in 65 days
21/4[


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice looking herd. Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! My first is due March 23 as well, so we are waiting together!

You mentioned you were hoping for a keeper doe from Mya - any idea how many keepers you want all together?

Do you still own all 4 bucks? That's a lot!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is exciting for sure.

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Exciting! My first is due March 23 as well, so we are waiting together!
> 
> You mentioned you were hoping for a keeper doe from Mya - any idea how many keepers you want all together?
> 
> Do you still own all 4 bucks? That's a lot!


I no longer own Tuffy but I have use to him any breeding season I want him so that's handy. King will be getting sold the end of this year. I am really hoping for a doe kid from Charlotte to keep as she is getting older. I do want to keep a doe kid from margarita but not from Aztec, I'm hoping to get a doe kid from her next year with a different buck. I would love to keep a doe kid from melody or bailey and then doe kids from the elfs to sell the moms and move forward with my elf breeding. If mya doesn't have a doe kid she will probably be sold with her kid at foot. 
Really the ones I am really excited to see kids from is Charlotte melody and bailey. Then the ones I want to keep kids from and sell the moms is mya flame and Tiffany  I don't want to keep doe kids from others. I have other does that are not even in kid Yet that I am really wanting to keep kids from later so am going to be super picky this time. 
I am just so excited to see what they have been hiding!! Some of my FF have started forming little udders!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

A bunch of cute nice goatys! Gotta say that Daisy and Tuffy are ssssooooo cute. Daisy's ears! :lol: (don't tell my goats)  And what is a sheltie goat? Never heard of that before. Are you breeding elf ears for cuteness or trying to get a mini-mancha type?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes Daisy is a favourite here haha. Sheltie is a long non shedding coat. I will try and get a good photo of one. I am breeding elfs as I would like to make a mini mancha type so want to have correct udders and dairy type but this may take a while! Also I just love their little ears  so cuteness too haha


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is a younger sheltie. Their coats take a few years to grow but by the time they are 4/5 years old it should be down past their knees  I have a young sheltie buck too that is growing his coat quite quickly








This is him with his 2 year old mom








And at 4 months old








And 6 months








The 'fringe' is a desired trait in shelties


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Cool, thanks. The forelock, if that is what you call the fringe, is like awesome and cute. I was giggling at my computer because of his sweet face. (Good thing no one around at the moment) And I totally agree on little ears


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So went to a show today and took some of these bucks. Tippy won 1st, champion and grand, Aztec 2nd and reserve, Tuffy 1st and reserve  my other bucks at the show were tumble won his clas and was champion and then I had my 2 young bucks that went super competing against each other though. Christian (photos above he is the white/ grey sheltie) was first champion and grand champion, David 2nd and reserve champion


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mr grey








Aztec








Tippy (on the right)


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

40 days to go until my first doe is due!! Just under 6 weeks


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

These last days seem to be the hardest! 35 days to go and udders are really starting to take shape, the doe due first, margarita, has had some discharge here and there the last 2 days, not much but some! They are really starting to act pregnant and some are just getting sick of it! The ones carrying wider just lay down and can't seem to get comfortable so they groan and wriggle a lot. I'm starting to think 2 haven't taken but that's ok I will try again later this year if they haven't.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well earlier this week I decided to send away a pregnancy test on a doe I didn't think had gotten pregnant as I had put her with my young buck of 5 months at the time and he couldn't seem to reach. I had put them together twice before and she came back into season every 21 days. The last time I put them together he tried again but I thought he hadn't got her as he didn't seem to be able to yet. Then she was coming out of heat but I thought oh I will leave them together one more night.. Well my partner didn't latch the buck pen gate so my older boys got loose and one got in with her. As soon as I heard noise (which was 4am the next day - I'm hoping that's when they figured out their gate was unlatched) I ran out to find tippy in with her and her running from him screaming. I pulled him out straight away. Then I decided not to try breeding her again as it was getting to late for that breeding season. I stopped watching her for heat signs and then she started to get really round. I was thinking either she is really enjoying her food or one of the 2 bucks got her :/ now I really hope it's my younger buck actually got her.. Either buck with her would make a nice kid, but I really wanted her with David as their pedigree and conformation together would be lovely (I think). So now I have 60 days to wait and see who dad is! This wait it worse than the others!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Are the bucks different breeds or are you going to do a dna test?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Same breeds. One is a white buck and all his parentage is white/ grey, the doe is brown with frosted ears and nose. The younger buck is brown and black with Swiss markings in his lines. The white is very dominant normally so if the baby is white I would say it's the on leer buck, Swiss would be the younger buck. But I will be getting DNA unless it is really obvious. I'm hoping it's the young buck. By the time the older buck got In she was already coming out of heat and I didn't see any discharge or her want to stand for him. The older buck normally leaves a lot of discharge on the does. There was a small amount the day before and I'm hoping that meant the young one got her then. Either way I hope it's obvious in the kid. The young buck and doe have the sa,e ears type too, the older buck has different ears so hopefully that helps with figuring out who dad is too...


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sounds goof


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

lol good


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So we are now just 22 days out from my first doe being due but I may not be able to be here for my 2,3,4 and 5th doe due! But I have organised someone to be here that is experienced if I can't be here


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

15 days till first is on day 150 and 26 days till we go away for 4 days!! I'm excited about going away as we are buying new goats so that's exciting as its new lines and I get to see my mom that I haven't seen in ages! But leaving when potentially 4 does but most likely 3 does will kid is scary! I have a list of numbers written out of 4 different vets, an experienced goat breeder, 2 experienced horse breeders and other numbers that might be helpful in case of a problem.. Plus an experienced person living here that will only be out for 3 hours a day


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Our first doe seems to be going into labour!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Our first doe as kidded at the lovely time of 1pm  twins! And they are so cute!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mom after kidding


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I am going to sell one of these doe kids just now idea which one!!! I really wanted a doe kid from this doe as she is 8 years old so want to keep one to carry on her lines, but she has kidded so easy I'm sure I will be able to breed her again next year. I will see how she holds up feeding them  just need names!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Today Charlotte kidded with a single doe kid and she is a keeper! She is so chunky and nice!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is my other older doe that turns 9 this year that I really wanted a doe kid worth keeping from to continue her line and I got her! I think her name will be Angel. The 2 born the other day are black pearl and my fair lady.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all too cute!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Today one of our ff had a little doe kid. It's also the bucks first ever kid!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm so impressed!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is the newest doe kid born. She is a big girl!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aw, what a sweetie!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Congratulations on all the kids! :stars:


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Twins born today. Black Doe kid and other is a buck looks like blue eyes too. He is a mini me of his dad! Not sure about black ones eyes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just precious!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Last one is 2 days and mom is the ff (Bailey) and she will already feed like this! Taking the relaxed approach to mothering. Bailey is our first ever goat that we bought as a bottle baby and her half sister is our other first one that is due in a week or so. 
Bailey is bred to our first ever buck that we bought as a bottle baby too so her baby was very exciting!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is too funny! They are adorable!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Some photos of the babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Twins today to another ff. Doe and Buck (wether)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Another baby born today whilst I am out! Friend was there with the doe and she kidded no problem. Another FF doe. Single kid not sure if male or female yet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! You have been busy. All your kids are just adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

And the last 2 are hiding in the big shelter sleeping with mom at the moment


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all too cute!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So I have a doe now on day 153! She barely had an udder, her vulva has changed slightly, I have bumped her and I'm sure I can feel a kid, her ligs have softened over a few days.. Maybe she is just fat?!? She is laying down a lot today.. I have never had one go over due!! Stressing me out! :/


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

How many goats do you have total now? That looks like an impressive herd!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Steampunked said:


> How many goats do you have total now? That looks like an impressive herd!


It is quite a herd  I love them haha they are addictive!. Your from Australia too?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This little cutie was born yesterday later afternoon (April fools day) was a tough birth on mom and Bub came out hocks first :/ but all good now. She needs an April fools name! Her mom is melody and the baby has a really soft sweet face


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She does have such a sweet face!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I only have 2 weeks left of waiting for this one!
Anyone want to guess how many? 4th kidding always had singles before, first 2 kiddings single bucks, 3rd kidding single doe. First kidding with me


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say. Good luck!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I say twins. Buck and a doe


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I hope a buck and doe that would be perfect! Haha I actually wouldn't mind a buck from her!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So only 9 days to go! Getting close and then this lot is done


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet you will be glad to be done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Twins.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes she is the one I'm most excited about as she is the only one in kid to my young buck that I bred so I want to see what he does as well  in really hoping for twins! She is starting to drop a little bit so getting excited


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Laying down a fair bit today!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

She is very pretty! Can't wait to see her kids!
I'm guessing twins


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We love our tookie  she is known as our sheep as my partner thinks she looks like a sheep! I really hope it's twins!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Still waiting on tookie! Of course being the last due she will drag it out! Every one else went day 145-146, with only 1 going day 149. Now took is on day 146 and I think still another day or 2 or 3 or 4 or.......


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you name Melody's kid yet? I couldn't help thinking "Melody's Magic"...

All your goats and babies are super cute. I LOVE the long haired ones. What a joy it must be to not have to shave them for shows! ;-)


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We asked Melodys breeder about naming the little girl which she decided harmony  
Yes o love not having to shave the shelties!!! I love their long coats but they can be much more prep work to get ready for a show or just in general as we keep them washed conditioned and brushed to stop the matting


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is my sheltie Buck that has been very successful in the shows winning champions, grand champions and best buck of show 








Baby pile!

So many of these little babies are already sold with more people on waiting list so thinking of selling some more of them...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure is a nice looking boy! Love the babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Tiny bit of discharge this morning and a little bit more now


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Just one! A little buckling. Same colouring as his kind of half sister.. This little boy is by David who is roulette a full brother and roulette is mom to this ones half sister that is very similar.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So he will be called theodore


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well the above boy was called party boy in the end 








And now we are eagerly awaiting more babies 
This doe below is due for her 2nd kidding in 65 days







Last time a single Buck this time I hope for a doe and maybe twins?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Black pearl and party boy







Party boy







Party boy







Harmony

These are my keepers from the last drop  
Now 5 weeks until new babies again!!! Can't wait!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

5 weeks until my first doe is due! And 9 weeks until my first does are due to a buck I had on lease  so excited for both lots as the one in 5 week is my best doe to my up and coming Buck and his first kids!! And then the other lease Buck it will be his first kids ever too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My goodness you are doing a lot of kidding this year.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes there is only 3-4 does due each month with some months just having 2 so a bit spread out which wasn't the plan :/ but it was when we could get the loan Buck and also when our young bucks that we wanted with certain does started to work!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We are in the final week of count down for the first doe! 7 days to go  my die paddock has become very hormonal! With does in all different stages of pregnancy, ones that have kidded already coming back into season, young does in season and then the young does that are having their first season!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How exciting!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well doe that is due first is still pregnant and day 150 is today! Last night another of our girls kidded on day 147 to twins one of each! 







Doe







Buck


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

My next doe is in early labour! These are the kids I'm so excited to see! From my favourite and best doe out of my special up and coming Buck that has won multiple champions and grand champions!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She kidded last night at 7.30pm a grey doe and brown and white Buck kid


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats!! The babies are soooo adorable!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Last nights doe kid








And Buck kid


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Cream doe kid and her brother born last Friday








Cream doe (Emma) that was born Saturday and her sister in the next photo (Eliza)















Doe (lighter) and brother (brown and white) that were born Monday afternoon








Twins that were born last night. Grey doe and brown and white Buck. 
The ones born last night (Tuesday) and Monday night are related so I'm guessing the brown and white comes from that. The one that kidded last night is also the mom to the sire of the Monday night kids. (Confusing I know haha)
The first 2 lots are unrelated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all too cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats on all the cute kids! That grey doeling is certainly uniquely coloured!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

minibarn said:


> Congrats on all the cute kids! That grey doeling is certainly uniquely coloured!


Yes I am so happy with her colouring! Thank you


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Twin girls born this morning!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

The one laying down is much smaller than her sister but just as strong! Both full of personality already and attitude!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sweet looking!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, sooo cute! Congratulations!!! :kidred::kidred:


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well since this we have had a few kids born! Star kidded twin boys, custard twin boys and faith 1 boy and 1 girl all to my Buck, tippy. 
Then our ff doe, Brandi, who was with rabbit had his and her first kids.
TRIPLET DOE KIDS!
These are our first triplet and we were so excited they are all does! Mom was overwhelmed but really taken to motherhood now. They are 3 days old and all gaining well and growing well. We have been supplementing bottles if they want them but so far we had one drink maybe 100mls yesterday afternoon. We were thinking of pulling one to help the mom out but not sure which to pull! There is a small medium and large kid. Small was born first and was a tough birth that I had to assist with a lot! Poor doe. Other 2 born quickly after that. The smallest is thriving as is the largest. It's the medium sized one that was born last that I think I will be pulling. She is still gaining just not as much at the other 2.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! I don't hesitate to pull one. Hopefully you can find a way to bottle feed and still keep with siblings.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well since the triplets have been born, we had the 5 other does that were in kid to rabbit give birth. 10 kids total for 9 girls and 1 boy!
Then we had another doe kid with 2 tiny babies! We thought she was having a small single as she wasn't very big. The only clue that she was pregnant was the fact we pulled bloods and then the udder came in. They were born day 145 and weighed in at 573g (doe) and 723g (Buck)

We have had a total of 28 kids born
10 Buck kids
18 doe kids

We still have another few to give birth this year!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Congratulations! I don't hesitate to pull one. Hopefully you can find a way to bottle feed and still keep with siblings.


So we got them feeding all on mom plus we give each kid a bottle morning and night. All 3 take a bottle but one drinks less off the bottle and one drinks a lot more. We allow them to have up to 600ml each feeding. Sometimes all 3 take 600ml but normally one has between 300-400ml, the next 400-550ml and the last takes the 600ml. The one that drinks the least is moms favourite and the one that drinks the most is the smallest and does get knocked off mom a bit when feeding. The mom still tries and feeds her though. Mom is holding condition well with this system too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. Congrats on all the kids!


----------

